# Obscure Halloween Music Blogs - help please!



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Does anyone here have files to share from halloween music blogs where the links no longer work?? 

Examples include the tracks Scary Sounds Screwed Up & Stacked Up By Prof. Grewbeard from his Magic Carpet Burn Blog
http://magiccarpetburn.blogspot.com/2011/10/spook-slowly-sound-effects-screwed-up.html

Also looking for mixes from Kandy Coated Kackles.
http://kckhalloween.blogspot.com/

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I shared all the Kandy Koated Kackle mixes on my blog. Go here and scroll down a ways till you see like 16 links.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> I shared all the Kandy Koated Kackle mixes on my blog. Go here and scroll down a ways till you see like 16 links.


So great!!! Thank you!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've got a few holdovers from Scar Stuff & other old blogs, but you have to remind me of what they're called, cause I totally won't remember otherwise....I have so many comps that all the names sound alike after a while, honestly! lol


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have searched my archives and can't find anything related to the other blog. Alas!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have one in my signature area but the links have mostly been killed off.


----------

